# Slow transfer speed between PC and Laptop



## ImP0steR (Jan 2, 2006)

Hello.

I got my wireless router just a few hours ago and I've been trying to transfer files from my PC to my laptop, both of which are connected using the Win7 homegroup. The problem is the files are transfered at only about 520 KB/s, though I already got a stable peak of about 1MB/s (which I'm not too happy about either). My connection speed is only 5Mb/512Kb D/U, but AFAIK that's not supposed to be the determining factor in a network, especially since I already got a 1MB/s transfer.

Here are my adapters' configurations:
PC: Marvell Yukon 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller


> Energy Star: Enabled
> Flow Control: Tx & Rx Enabled
> Interrupt Moderation: Enabled
> IPv4 Checksum Offload: Tx & Rx Enabled
> ...


Laptop: Intel(R) WiFi Link 1000 BGN


> 802.11n Channel Width for band 2.4: 20 MHz only
> 802.11n Mode: Enabled
> Ad Hoc Channel 802.11b/g: 11
> Ad Hoc QoS Mode: WMM Disabled
> ...


The cable modem is "DOCSIS 1.0/1.1/2.0 Compliant."

On an unrelated note, despite me setting a certain folder in my PC to Homegroup (Read), I can still write and delete folders in it using the laptop. Anyone know what's up with that?

Thanks!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The wireless connection is the issue, try using a wired connection to the laptop, you'll be pleased with the difference.


----------



## ImP0steR (Jan 2, 2006)

Is is supposed to be -that- slow though? Browsing the internet, I see this is a problem mostly related to Windows 7.


----------



## ImP0steR (Jan 2, 2006)

ImP0steR said:


> Is is supposed to be -that- slow though? Browsing the internet, I see this is a problem mostly related to Windows 7.


I mean searching for the problem on the internet brings similar results of people with slow transfers after they started using Windows 7.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I have no issues at all here with three Windows 7 machines, they're all as fast as any other version of Windows. I also have Vista and XP machines to compare them to. This is not an issue with Win7 specifically.

Wireless connections are vastly slower than wired connections for file transfers.


----------



## ImP0steR (Jan 2, 2006)

Oh well, if that's how it is then that's how it is.
Thanks.


----------

